# Help



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to take a good infrared photo useing a hoya r72 filter on a nikon d3000.? I was told set camera to manual.focus then turn lens slightly to left. put filter on then shoot. My problem was 1 how far out of focus? 2 when filer on can't see a thing through lens.when photo came on view it was all red and grainy ps lens is nikon ds af s 18-55 vr


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Setting CWB for Nikon D70

Procedure is the same for D50 and D70s

1. Camera set to "P" mode. Fit filter (R72) onto lens. Zoom to max, on the kit lens or any lens you may use. This ensures colour reference for CWB will fill up the frame.

2. Press WB button at back of camera and turn command dial to change WB to "PRE". View this on the top LCD.

3. Press and hold WB button at back of camera. You will notice "PRE" flashing at top LCD.

4. Point camera at a bright sunlit patch of grass, press shutter as in taking a shot. Make sure you fill the whole view frame with the patch of grass.

5. If CWB is recorded in the camera's buffer, "GOOD" will show at the top LCD.

6. You're done. CWB is set for IR shooting.

There is a timer in the camera when "PRE" stops flashing in step 3. Repeat the step again by pressing and holding the WB button to get "PRE" flashing again.

So everytime you want to shoot IR, just change your WB to PRE. Once set the CWB can be used indefinitely, unless you find the colors strange and want to reset it.

this is for D70s and D50s but may be the same for your Nikon

Look in best photos thread and you will see my IR photo with this method and seting the WB to green grass

also look here My link


----------

